# Αγγελίες > [Προσφορά / Ζήτηση Εργασίας] >  >  Ζητείται ηλεκτρονικός. Neuropublic, Πειραιάς.

## Stergios_[.gr]

*Η εταιρεία:*
Η NeuroPublic (www.neuropublic.gr) είναι εταιρεία παροχής συστημάτων και υπηρεσιών πληροφορικής, με έδρα στον Πειραιά και παράρτημα στη Θεσσαλονίκη.
Στο πλαίσιο της ανάπτυξης των δραστηριοτήτων μας και της συνεχούς πρωτοπορίας μας στην εφαρμογή νέων τεχνολογιών, του Research and Development, επιθυμούμε να προσλάβουμε *βοηθό ηλεκτρονικό*: 

*Requirements*:
Ζητείται Ηλεκτρονικός ΤΕΙ ή τεχνικής σχολής για τη θέση βοηθού του product manager της εταιρίας μας, με τις ακόλουθες δεξιότητες: 

Δυνατότητα αναγνώρισης, αναζήτησης και ταξινόμησης ηλεκτρονικών εξαρτημάτων, βάσει χαρακτηριστικών.Δυνατότητα ανάγνωσης σχηματικών και PCB ηλεκτρονικών σχεδίων με στοιχειώδη εμπειρία ηλεκτρονικού εργαστηρίου.Δυνατότητα ανάγνωσης μηχανολογικών σχεδίων και με στοιχειώδη εμπειρία μηχανολογικών κατασκευών.Εξοικείωση με την κατασκευή πλακετών, όργανα μετρήσεων κι ελέγχου και χρήση μηχανολογικού εξοπλισμού κι εργαλείων.Χρήσης Η/Υ, ευχέρεια σε χρήση προγραμμάτων και προθυμία σε εκμάθηση νέων.Επάρκεια στα Αγγλικά, εξοικείωση με manuals  ηλεκτρονικών εξαρτημάτων κι ορολογία του χώρου.

Στα βασικά καθήκοντά του περιλαμβάνεται η κατασκευή βοηθητικών ή δοκιμαστικών πλακετών με δεδομένο σχηματικό. Αναλυτικότερα:

Ο έλεγχος σχηματικών και PCB.Η επιβεβαίωση PCB (οπτικός κι ηλεκτρικός έλεγχος).Οι επιδιορθώσεις / μεταβολές.Η προμήθεια υλικών και η τήρηση της σχετικής βάσης δεδομένων (Bill of Material / Ciiva).Η τοποθέτηση και κόλληση υλικών.Ο έλεγχος λειτουργικότητας συστημάτων.Οι αντικαταστάσεις υλικών.Οι τοποθετήσεις αισθητήρων.Οι διασυνδέσεις ηλεκτρονικού, ηλεκτρολογικού και μηχανολογικού υλικού.Η εκτέλεση προδιαγεγραμμένων μετρήσεων κι ελέγχων, συστηματική καταγραφή κι αξιολόγηση αποτελεσμάτων.
Τα επικουρικά καθήκοντα σχετίζονται με :

Placement υλικών.Routing.Παραγωγή PCB (LPKF).

Το οργανωτικό πνεύμα, ο εργασιακός ζήλος, η τήρηση των εσωτερικών διαδικασιών οργάνωσης, καταγραφής και ενημέρωσης αποτελούν απαραίτητες προϋποθέσεις.

Παρακαλούμε τους ενδιαφερομένους, να στείλουν τα βιογραφικά τους με στην παρακάτω διεύθυνση: st_dimousakellariou@neuropublic.gr

----------

